# 13th HOUR CD!



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Pardon my thickness, but by Tracks do you mean titles or the music files themselves?


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

*Files themselves*

I ment the sound files themselves.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I PM'ed you.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Oh thank you. Thank you so much. I think this is and was my favorite Midnight Syndicate CD. Thank you so much.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You're welcome. It is a good one, but I think Born Of The Night is still my favorite.


----------



## Darkangel (Oct 22, 2005)

Hey is it possible if you could send the sound files as well, i love midnight syndicate!


----------



## Darkangel (Oct 22, 2005)

My e-mail is [email protected], thnx


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Hey everyone, I seriously need this CD again. My computer crashed, so I lost all of my music, videos, and pictures. I need it for a haunt im doing just after new years, so please, Help?

Thanks People,
-Anthony

(Oh- and Hallowiener- I sent you a PM and an E-mail requesting help. THANKS!)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

These are available on my site.


----------

